# VCDS - Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLS)



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I got this working the other night on out 2019 SE. I couldn’t find any coding that worked for NA models with LED tails, but maybe this has already been figured out. Either way here it is. I’ve been using them for a couple days now and everything seems to work as it should. 

Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLS)

(9) Central Electronics
(10) Adaptation
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23 
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21

Set all of the above channels to "Daytime Running Lights". 

There are 2 options for Daytime Running Lights for these channels. I chose the first one. Not sure that matters though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty handy to have. Apparently these are being mandated in Canada for 2021. I bet VW will just ship Canadian spec Tiggies with this coding. Wish we could see some kind of DRL requirement here in the US. 


https://www.trucknews.com/transportation/new-lighting-standard-comes-into-force-in-2021/1003095114/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> Pretty handy to have. Apparently these are being mandated in Canada for 2021. I bet VW will just ship Canadian spec Tiggies with this coding. Wish we could see some kind of DRL requirement here in the US.
> 
> 
> https://www.trucknews.com/transportation/new-lighting-standard-comes-into-force-in-2021/1003095114/
> ...


Sounds like their gripe is the same as mine. Too many people (my wife included) put the headlights in Auto and never think about them again. The issue for me is in rain or snow sometimes the lights don’t come on. I see way too many cars without their lights on in inclement weather. That’s why I was seeking out this coding. 

I have Auto lights in my GTI but I have never used them. I like to be in control of what’s on when, so it’s not a problem. Try explaining Auto isn’t all knowing to my wife would be harder than coding the problem away. Hahahha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Sounds like their gripe is the same as mine. Too many people (my wife included) put the headlights in Auto and never think about them again. The issue for me is in rain or snow sometimes the lights don’t come on. I see way too many cars without their lights in inclement weather. That’s why I was seeking out this coding.
> 
> I have Auto lights in my GTI but I have never used them. I like to be in control of what’s on when, so it’s not a problem. Try explaining Auto isn’t all knowing to my wife would be harder than coding the problem away. Hahahha
> 
> ...


Headlights will come on when yuh are using wipers if you have it checked in the MIB. 


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Headlights will come on when yuh are using wipers if you have it checked in the MIB.
> 
> 
> Kurt


You should be right, but I do and they still don’t. I have a SE that didn’t come with rain sensing wipers. I have added them and the Infotainment options are now coded. I don’t have much experience with the new coding but the wipers still didn’t force the lights on in the snow yesterday. 

I was driving behind a SQ5 in that snowstorm and it’s lights weren’t on either. One of many Audis and other cars I saw that probably had the lights in Auto. 

Either way this was a solid add for the car that totes my wife and child around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> https://www.trucknews.com/transportation/new-lighting-standard-comes-into-force-in-2021/1003095114/


Sad to say, but the existing Canadian DRL law (front lights) necessitated this second law.

The problem is that some vehicles have DRL, but not fully auto lighting, or drivers mistakenly leave the light setting off. Night time comes, and they have "some" front lights (DRL is usually weaker, sometimes full burn), and their dash is lit up, but no other lights outside the vehicle. They are often nearly invisible from the rear, and the driver is oblivious to this.

I like the idea of DRL, but if it wasn't mandated in Canada, at least folks would have zero headlights until they turned them on at night, so it would be obvious.

So, that new law is to address these ghost cars - and stupid drivers that still don't figure it out after repeated flashing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

phlegm said:


> ....The problem is that some vehicles have DRL, but not fully auto lighting, or drivers mistakenly leave the light setting off. Night time comes, and they have "some" front lights (DRL is usually weaker, sometimes full burn), and their dash is lit up, but no other lights outside the vehicle. They are often nearly invisible from the rear, and the driver is oblivious to this.....


List me the vehicles that have the dash lights on when the headlight switch is off.


----------



## genuxx (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi folks,

I figured the follow: DRL front and rear (only the outher lights on the hood, numberplate is off)

Car: VW Golf Station Wagon R-line MK7.5 (02-2019) LED lights around

Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23,aangepast van,Dagrijverlichting ,naar,Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re) ,
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion C 23,aangepast van,Remlicht ,naar,Dagrijverlichting ,
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion D 23,aangepast van,Dagrijverlichting ,naar,Remlicht ,

Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24,aangepast van,Dagrijverlichting ,naar,Parkeerlicht re ,
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion C 24,aangepast van,Remlicht ,naar,Dagrijverlichting ,
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion D 24,aangepast van,Dagrijverlichting ,naar,Remlicht ,

In The Netherlands we also have parking lights, when ignition is off you can activate them using the turning-signal leveler down=left, up=right. Then fronty DRL and rear inner and outher lights are lit.

Greetings,
Remco




vwjunky18t said:


> I got this working the other night on out 2019 SE. I couldn’t find any coding that worked for NA models with LED tails, but maybe this has already been figured out. Either way here it is. I’ve been using them for a couple days now and everything seems to work as it should.
> 
> Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLS)
> 
> ...


----------

